# IDA G9 Permanent Straightener Cream 200%



## Ultra_Immortal (Sep 23, 2008)

I am looking around for Straightening Kits to straighten my hair at home.

It costs too much to get it done at the salon.

I found this G9 Straightening Cream on eBay and would like peoples opinions.

I cannot post the link as I don't have more than 10 Posts




.

Search "G9 Straightening" on eBay to find it.

*A little description of what the poduct does:*

*1.* THE PRODUCT IS ALSO A CONDITIONING AGENT, DAMAGED HAIR WILL BE REVATILIZED AND THE NEW ADVANCED FORMULA IMPROVES THE CONDITIONING PROCESS WITH UP TO 200% EXTRA IONIC CHARGE

*2.* This means SUPER STRAIGHT HAIR!

*3.* Ionic NETURALIZER 200% is the cream that neutralizes your hair and gives a much higher quality shine.

If anyone can recommned a straightening kit they know is good, please do.


----------



## Soulshock (Jan 21, 2009)

I hope this info is not too late.

I can surely recommend this product. I bought it on eBay and used it a couple of times.

My hair was sooo beautiful!

If you want to use it you have to use it properly, and it take hours, best to get someone to help you, since you have to apply the product evenly and blow dry and use flat iron 3 times.

After it is bye bye to spending hours flat ironing your hair...

If you need any tips please send me a message.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 21, 2009)

nonononono do not permanently straighten your hair!! it messes it up really bad.

i went to the salon and had it done they used the 100% one i think, it cost Â£90 and after one wash went back to being wavy again (and my hair is only loose curls, nothing tight or unruly) so i went back and they did it again for free using the same one again. the second time it didn't work either. my hair was damaged so badly from having the equivalent of 200% stuff put on it. it used to break all the time and the only way to get rid of it was to cut it out. after 5 years it's finally grown out and my hair is the length i want it. this was the worst thing i've ever done to my hair!


----------



## Soulshock (Jan 21, 2009)

What product did you use?

For me it was the best thing, and for many people too.

It depends on what product you use and how you do it, and the state of your hair.


----------



## chandrika (Jan 23, 2009)

I had my hair straightened twice in salons, the first time I had it done ionically, which is like the G9 stuff you have pointed out on ebay. It was ammmaaaazing,. Second time I used a non ionic system and the results were not good and did not last. So I reckon go for it with the ionic G9 that you have found and thanks for the link to the product.


----------

